# Lionel American Flyer Power



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I picked up a Lionel American Flyer Polar Express engine and some coaches. I am buying some track to run it on and I was wondering what type of transformer would work best with this engine.

It has the Lionmaster controller but no power source. Thanks for any suggestions.

Tom


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Wish I could help but I am not familiar with the Lionmaster stuff to advise. There area a number of Lionel and Flyer transformers I could suggest but that Lionmaster deal might make a difference so I defer to those who have that set up now. 

Kenny


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I run my FyerChief engines with a ZW-L but that is overkill. I also have some of the older MRC AH-101’s. A CW80 should work. If you use a PW transformer a fast acting breaker and a TVS should be added.


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I was thinking the Lionel CW80 would be the direction I would go.

Now, if I run the engine conventionally, it would go forward or reverse using the button on the transformer? Like an O gauge Lionel?

Would the CW80 work if I use the Flyerchief remote?

Tom


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I do not own a CW80 but it should certainly work as you describe. I ran my FlyerChief engines either with the included remote or from the App on my iPhone. I liked the App. The engines worked well from both the ZW-L and from the MRC AH101. So just connect the CW80 to the track, turn up the voltage to its maximum setting and use the included FlyerChief remote. For information, FlyerChief is the same as LionChief Plus.


----------

